# Nikon d90. And a lens question



## cor825 (Aug 22, 2010)

I currently have a Nikon d70.  I'm looking to replace it and really want the d90.  There are rumors about a d90 replacement coming out, and I really don't want to wait for that, but would it be foolish to purchase the 90 now?  How realistic is it that prices will drop as it gets closer to this "rumored" replacement?  Is it silly to wait for a "rumor" in the first place?  I'm just looking for other people's opinions.  I've been lusting after the 90 for a long time, and now that I'm getting ready to purchase, this rumor has be second-guessing myself.

My husband said he saw that the d90 went down in price on many websites for a while, but is back up.  How he found this out I'm not sure (he has not been monitoring the prices over the past couple months).

My other question: I currently have the Tamron AF 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3.  I know the d90 kit lens will be faster.  I played with it and feel like I notice a huge difference in the speed.  But will it really make that big of a difference in the long run?  Will I really miss that difference? 

I know these are personal opinion questions - I just want to get some general opinions about my choices....should i stick with the d90 body only and keep using my tamron?  Or should I go for the whole kit?  What would you do?

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 22, 2010)

Not sure about the lens, but 100% for sure wait till the D90 replacement comes out. The D3100 that was just announced already looks a little better than the D90.


----------



## KmH (Aug 22, 2010)

cor825 said:


> I currently have a Nikon d70. I'm looking to replace it and really want the d90. There are rumors about a d90 replacement coming out, and I really don't want to wait for that, but would it be foolish to purchase the 90 now? How realistic is it that prices will drop as it gets closer to this "rumored" replacement? Is it silly to wait for a "rumor" in the first place? I'm just looking for other people's opinions. I've been lusting after the 90 for a long time, and now that I'm getting ready to purchase, this rumor has be second-guessing myself.
> 
> My husband said he saw that the d90 went down in price on many websites for a while, but is back up. How he found this out I'm not sure (he has not been monitoring the prices over the past couple months).
> 
> ...


The world's biggest photo and imaging industry trade show, Photokina, is next month. It is held every 2 years. New gear will be introduced at the show. They haven't yet announce what new gear though.

The D90 has been a very popular Nikon model, but it has been on the market for 2 years now and is ripe for an update, or replacement.

The D90's replacement will likely cost about the same as a D90, but they need to sell whatever D90's remain in stock. One way to do that is to reduce the price of a D90.

One of the biggest online stores B&H Photo Video show the D90 and D90 kits as Temporarily out of stock, though they show they have some refurbished D90 bodies for sale: Refurbished by Nikon
Nikon [Refurbished] D90 SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) 25446B

Amazon.com shows new D90s for $847 for just the body, and 1 that are refurbished for $739, though I didn't look to see who it was refurbished by.

As far as the Nikon kit lens being faster, you don't mention which Nikon lens you are referring to.


----------



## rallysman (Aug 23, 2010)

Wait and see. If the replacement is in the right price range go for it. I would be afraid that they'll switch to the newer autofocus style which would cramp the lens selection a bit though. That's only my fear, and I have no evidence to back it up. I just get that feeling.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2010)

Newer autofocus style? :scratch:


----------

